# Bear Attractants



## Realtree Ga (Jul 27, 2010)

Just need clarification on what is legal.  Can we use the new Bear Bomb bacon scent?  We can't use cooking grease or something liquid that has scent but no nutritional value?   What about cooking bacon and then using a cloth to soak up the juices and simply hanging it from a limb.  Is that legal?  Anyone have any suggestions on a legal scent that we can use to draw them into bow range?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 27, 2010)

good Lord, NO! you cant use anything for bears... in fact dont even think about using an attractant for bear because thats against the law!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 27, 2010)

use your attractant for deer


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 27, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> good Lord, NO! you cant use anything for bears... in fact dont even think about using an attractant for bear because thats against the law!!!


The regulations only say "No Baiting".  Isn't that defined exactly the same as it is for deer?  It doesn't say anywhere that you can't use scents!  Can you provide a source that says it's against the Law?  The deer regs say you can't hunt within sight and/or within 200 yards of "bait".  The bear regs say "No Baiting".  Doesn't seem so clear to me when it comes to using scents.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 27, 2010)

Realtree Ga said:


> The regulations only say "No Baiting".  Isn't that defined exactly the same as it is for deer?  It doesn't say anywhere that you can't use scents!  Can you provide a source that says it's against the Law?  The deer regs say you can't hunt within sight and/or within 200 yards of "bait".  The bear regs say "No Baiting".  Doesn't seem so clear to me when it comes to using scents.



i was actually just messin with ya. i posted the same exact question barely a week ago and i was expecting a lynch mob at my doorstep... i dug thru the regs too and could not find anything different than what it said for deer. then somebody posted some actual laws not regs and i said the heck with it.

i figured they knew more than i did.. i dont see how they can enforce something not in the public regs but oh well... i am just gonna put my huntn clothes in a bag full of dead fish for about a week b4 season and then wear huntn...


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 27, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> i was actually just messin with ya. i posted the same exact question barely a week ago and i was expecting a lynch mob at my doorstep... i dug thru the regs too and could not find anything different than what it said for deer. then somebody posted some actual laws not regs and i said the heck with it.
> 
> i figured they knew more than i did.. i dont see how they can enforce something not in the public regs but oh well... i am just gonna put my huntn clothes in a bag full of dead fish for about a week b4 season and then wear huntn...


Now that's funny right there I don't care who ye are!  If it's not in the regs, then they can't do crap about it.  Hunters read regs, not Georgia Law books.  I found this article that may be useful.  It states, "Neither the use of dogs nor baiting is allowed for bear hunts. Scents are legal, with a scent being a chemical compound. Anything that is food is regarded as bait."
website for article:  http://www.georgiasportsmanmag.com/hunting/big-game-hunting/ga_aa101203a/

  I think the bear bomb is legal as well as any other "scent" as long as it's not actual food.


----------



## Hardwood (Jul 27, 2010)

I was talkin to one of those feller who wear the green outfits and drive the green trucks one day about bear hunting. I told him I sure would like to see a bear while hunting, or maybe get a shot at one. He said best way to kill a bear was to hunt all day, and pack a lunch. He also recommended what I should have for lunch, Sardines in oil. I caught his hint and said wouldnt that be baiting. His reply was" I aint never seen anybody eat sardines and drink the oil. Ya gotta pour that stuff out before ya eat." You do with it what cha want, but thats what I was told! Aint never tried it though.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Here we go again !!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 27, 2010)

IMO... It's absurd to that bears are treated like royalty!  If they wanted us to kill bears, they'd have a summer season when they're mating... like they do the fall deer season and the spring gobbler season... Nearly half of my photos each week during May, Jund and July are bear... and over half of my videos... Which is about 400 bear photos and an average of 15 bear videos... But during the hunting season, we've seen one bear...


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

Hardwood said:


> I was talkin to one of those feller who wear the green outfits and drive the green trucks one day about bear hunting. I told him I sure would like to see a bear while hunting, or maybe get a shot at one. He said best way to kill a bear was to hunt all day, and pack a lunch. He also recommended what I should have for lunch, Sardines in oil. I caught his hint and said wouldnt that be baiting. His reply was" I aint never seen anybody eat sardines and drink the oil. Ya gotta pour that stuff out before ya eat." You do with it what cha want, but thats what I was told! Aint never tried it though.



time to head to big lots,,,, they got sardines for about .50 cents a can...  time to stock up!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 28, 2010)

Bears aint nothin but big raccoons anyway.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

anybody try any of these for deer/bear etc?

http://www.huntmdown.com/bear_sense_smoking_sticks.html

cant be considered 'bait'...  bears wont eat fire.   

last week i was all ready to go turn myself in to mr greenjeans just for posting a thread about bear scents.... now i am excited about bear season again,...


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 28, 2010)

Those smokin sticks look good to me.  Can't get much more "chemical" than that!  Cheaper than the Bear Bomb too!


----------



## Coastie (Jul 28, 2010)

Realtree Ga said:


> Those smokin sticks look good to me.  Can't get much more "chemical" than that!  Cheaper than the Bear Bomb too!



Those "smokin sticks" are a lure, lures are illegal for hunting bear. You have been made aware that the laws and regulations for bear hunting are somewhat different than those for hunting deer and even though all of the laws are not spelled out in the regulation booklet that is published each year, they are readily available at your local library, the regional DNR office and online. It has often been stated that ignorance of the law is not an excuse and many people have ended up on the wrong side of a situation because they have assumed that something was legal without checking on the facts. Too many folks ask questions about legality on this board then try to play "Lets make a Deal" in order to justify their actions in their own mind. The law is available for you to read on your own, if you do not agree with that law or any law for that matter, there is a system in place for you to try to get that law changed, you don't just ignore it because it is inconvenient for you.

§ 27-3-27.  Unlawful use of bear bait

   (a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.

(b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

Question, I am deer hunting, I have acorn scent sprayed on my boots to cover my scent as I walk in. If a bear walks up on me and let's say the GW walks up from the opposite side to check my liscence. He sees the bear as it runs off, does that mean I just got a ticket for hunting bear over bait/attractant? I wasn't even hunting bear to start with.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Those "smokin sticks" are a lure, lures are illegal for hunting bear. You have been made aware that the laws and regulations for bear hunting are somewhat different than those for hunting deer and even though all of the laws are not spelled out in the regulation booklet that is published each year, they are readily available at your local library, the regional DNR office and online. It has often been stated that ignorance of the law is not an excuse and many people have ended up on the wrong side of a situation because they have assumed that something was legal without checking on the facts. Too many folks ask questions about legality on this board then try to play "Lets make a Deal" in order to justify their actions in their own mind. The law is available for you to read on your own, if you do not agree with that law or any law for that matter, there is a system in place for you to try to get that law changed, you don't just ignore it because it is inconvenient for you.
> 
> § 27-3-27.  Unlawful use of bear bait
> 
> ...



Also I am curious as to how the law defines "bait". I have searched and can not find that answer.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Those "smokin sticks" are a lure, lures are illegal for hunting bear. You have been made aware that the laws and regulations for bear hunting are somewhat different than those for hunting deer and even though all of the laws are not spelled out in the regulation booklet that is published each year, they are readily available at your local library, the regional DNR office and online. It has often been stated that ignorance of the law is not an excuse and many people have ended up on the wrong side of a situation because they have assumed that something was legal without checking on the facts. Too many folks ask questions about legality on this board then try to play "Lets make a Deal" in order to justify their actions in their own mind. The law is available for you to read on your own, if you do not agree with that law or any law for that matter, there is a system in place for you to try to get that law changed, you don't just ignore it because it is inconvenient for you.
> 
> § 27-3-27.  Unlawful use of bear bait
> 
> ...



r u dnr? just curious...


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> r u dnr? just curious...


he helps them I believe


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

just curious as if he was reliable or not. if he's dnr than i dont need to call them and ask and i'll happily take him at his word... if he's not then i'd feel better speaking with dnr directly.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 28, 2010)

Woo Hoo...

I am with the "Pack a Lunch" crowd...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Coastie (Jul 28, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Also I am curious as to how the law defines "bait". I have searched and can not find that answer.



§ 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game

   (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to place, expose, deposit, distribute, or scatter any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird or game animal on or over any area where hunters are or will be hunting; provided, however, that it shall be lawful to hunt deer within the vicinity of such feeds if the hunter is at least 200 yards away from and not within sight of the feed or bait.

(b) Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful for any person to hunt any game bird or game animal upon, over, around, or near any place where any such feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such birds or animals. It shall also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or game bird upon, over, around, or near any such place for a period of ten days following the complete removal of all such feed or bait.

(c) When a conservation ranger is aware or becomes aware that a clearly identifiable area of land or field is baited for doves in such a manner that hunting thereon would be a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section, it shall be the duty of the conservation ranger to require the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of the baited area of land or field to remove such bait. The conservation ranger shall require such owner or other person to erect on the area of land or field signs having printed thereon the words: "No Hunting, Baited Field." Such signs shall remain for ten days after bait is removed. The printing on such signs shall be clearly visible to a person with normal eyesight from a distance of at least 50 yards. A sufficient number of such signs shall be erected to provide reasonable notice to hunters that the field or area is baited. If the conservation ranger cannot locate the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of the baited area of land or field, it shall be the duty of such conservation ranger to erect such signs. The owner or other person having lawful possession or control of a baited area or field who fails to comply with an order of a conservation ranger requiring the removal of bait or the erection of signs, or both, as required by this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor. When a conservation ranger is aware that a clearly identifiable area of land or field is baited in such a manner that hunting thereon would be a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section prior to any such violation, no charge may be brought against any person under subsection (b) of this Code section unless the provisions of this subsection have been followed. Nothing in this subsection shall be construed to preclude the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of a baited area or field from being charged with and convicted of a violation of subsection (a) of this Code section. Nothing in this subsection shall be construed to preclude a person's being charged with and convicted of a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section when such violation is on a baited area of land or field which was not previously identified by a conservation ranger as provided in this subsection prior to such violation.

If there is any doubt in your mind at all as to what constitutes baits, lures or attractants, please call 770-535-5499 and ask to speak to one of the Rangers on duty there.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

So the question remains, define bait.

Is Tinks 69 considered bait?


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 28, 2010)

j_seph said:


> So the question remains, define bait.
> 
> Is Tinks 69 considered bait?



Throw deer P out the window and focus on bear hunting. DnR do NOT view bears as they do Deer.

*IF* You place something in the woods that a Bear can access and get into it's mouth?? And DnR is aware of this (and yes I have watched them cut open a stomach out of a gut pile as well as look inside a dead bears mouth) They can make a case against you and nine times out of ten?? they will try.

It is 125% better to not take the chance, place your odds on the whiteoak acorn crop and a ton of footwork and play it safe.

MOST of the DNR up here are down home proffesional fellas and some of the nicest people you will meet...... yet SOME (thats not all)of the DnR up here will actually treat you as if you are guilty and you have to prove them otherwise. One LE officer in particular will.

I like hunting too much to take the chance and I aint working enough to afford anyfines.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 28, 2010)

Put your time in on the Mountain, the odds are in your favor...  

Bow Season opener last year I saw 5 that day...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Coastie (Jul 28, 2010)

j_seph said:


> So the question remains, define bait.
> 
> Is Tinks 69 considered bait?



Not a bait but a lure or attractant.


----------



## xhunterx (Jul 28, 2010)

we keep tellin ya man, just hunt em like you would deer hunt. theres more bear then deer around the mountain wmas. who needs lures, baits, attractants etc? just go hunt em or stay at home on the computer and talk about it


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

After my conversation with the DNR in Gainesville, there is no definition for "bait". I was told that if caught it would be up to the judge to read the law, same one Coastie mentioned above and make a determination as to if what you were using was actually a bait in his eyes. Again another law that cannot be read 100%. The way it reads one cannot even use doe pee as it is a "lure"


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 28, 2010)

Coastie said:


> § 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to place, expose, deposit, distribute, or scatter any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird or game animal on or over any area where hunters are or will be hunting; provided, however, that it shall be lawful to hunt deer within the vicinity of such feeds if the hunter is at least 200 yards away from and not within sight of the feed or bait.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty clear to me that the law SAYS you can't use food (bait) to lure a bear.  It DOES NOT say you can't use artificial scents to lure bear.  Just because they use the word lure after bait does not mean you can't lure them at all!  The way I read it, you can use chemical lures or attractants just as the article says that I posted earlier in this thread.  If its food, you can't use it.


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 28, 2010)

My conversations with the DNR resulted in a clear understanding that you cannot bring anything into the woods with you to attract bear, whether it be bait or lure. 

You can however hunt a carcass, that is already there or remnants from an animal you have legally harvested in that location. You cannot move or plan this carcass in an attempt to attract a bear. 

It's pretty clear to me. Don't be a lazy hunter. Just scout around and you'll do fine....soft mast early, white oaks later...you'll find your bear.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

i like sunflower seeds while hunting. i guess when i go to spit em out i better make sure theres no seed left in the shell... might end up in jail and a 5k fine...


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2010)

River Rambler said:


> My conversations with the DNR resulted in a clear understanding that you cannot bring anything into the woods with you to attract bear, whether it be bait or lure.
> 
> You can however hunt a carcass, that is already there or remnants from an animal you have legally harvested in that location. You cannot move or plan this carcass in an attempt to attract a bear.
> 
> It's pretty clear to me. Don't be a lazy hunter. Just scout around and you'll do fine....soft mast early, white oaks later...you'll find your bear.


 Do you use any type of cover scent?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 28, 2010)

is it lawful to put corn out as long as it is gone/removed within 10 days of season opener for bear?


----------



## meatseeker (Jul 28, 2010)

You can hunt over my wifes bisquits, there not edible!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 29, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> is it lawful to put corn out as long as it is gone/removed within 10 days of season opener for bear?



My understanding is that once a bear shows up at your feeder, all feed must be removed as it's against the law to feed yogi and congregate them into an area.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2010)

Must you be 200 yrds from a dumpster?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 29, 2010)

i didnt even think about that...  

i hunt private land and only about 150 yards from my friends house. if i hunt his property and he keeps his garbage can on the side of his house, does that mean i am hunting over bait if he has put garbage in the can??


----------



## Coastie (Jul 29, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> Must you be 200 yrds from a dumpster?



Can you legally hunt within any distance of that dumpster?
Has that dumpster ever been in a location other than where it is now?
Could this be considered "Normal practices" of the dumpster user/owner?
Who owns the property adjacent to the dumpster? Will they have you arrested for tresspass? 
Have you moved the dumpster from its original location to forest service property?
Have you moved the dumpster from its original location to your hunting club?
Have you moved the dumpster from its original location to a WMA?
If your 14 year old daughter decided to date a 23 year old dirt bag because she thought you were an old fuddy duddy and she just knows better than you, would you still be highly annoyed with her?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## j_seph (Jul 29, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Can you legally hunt within any distance of that dumpster?
> Has that dumpster ever been in a location other than where it is now?
> Could this be considered "Normal practices" of the dumpster user/owner?
> Who owns the property adjacent to the dumpster? Will they have you arrested for tresspass?
> ...


 Would probally throw him in the dumpster and hunt over the dumpster waiting on him to come out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2010)

Coastie said:


> If your 14 year old daughter decided to date a 23 year old dirt bag because she thought you were an old fuddy duddy and she just knows better than you, would you still be highly annoyed with her?





River Rambler said:


> You can however hunt a carcass, that is already there or remnants from an animal you have legally harvested in that location. You cannot move or plan this carcass in an attempt to attract a bear.



Two options, one solution.


----------



## TLANGLEY69 (Jul 29, 2010)

*uses of  scent*

just take sardines for your lunch !!!!!  you have to dump the juice somewhere !!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 29, 2010)

TLANGLEY69 said:


> just take sardines for your lunch !!!!! you have to dump the juice somewhere !!!!!!


 Just don't get caught


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 29, 2010)

Just curious why hunters are so interested in Baiting
 and Luring bears?
Isn't it all about the thrill of scouting the area and doing your homework for the harvest of the animal?
Those of you that want to lure the bears on to your land,more power to you....As you have read on here they destroy everything.
 Just pick any North Ga. WMA and do a little scouting and you'll have your bear without all the silly lures and baiting.JMO


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 29, 2010)

cmghunter said:


> Isn't it all about the thrill of scouting the area and doing your homework for the harvest of the animal?



no. its just about the harvest.


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 29, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> no. its just about the harvest.



Takes all kinds i guess


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 30, 2010)

cmghunter said:


> Just curious why hunters are so interested in Baiting
> and Luring bears?
> Isn't it all about the thrill of scouting the area and doing your homework for the harvest of the animal?
> Those of you that want to lure the bears on to your land,more power to you....As you have read on here they destroy everything.
> Just pick any North Ga. WMA and do a little scouting and you'll have your bear without all the silly lures and baiting.JMO



Same reason hunters are interested in using products like 99% scent killer, scent free rubber boots, 325 fps bows instead of 250 fps, 2" rage broadheads instead of 1" fixed blades, tree strands instead of sitting on the ground.  Same reason hunters plant food plots, put up trail cameras, and use scopes on their guns.  Maybe we should go back to spears made of sticks and sharp rocks.  Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> Must you be 200 yrds from a dumpster?



200 yard rule only applies to DEER. 

"normal agricultural practices" only applies to migratory birds. 

T


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 30, 2010)

Just put out a bee hive.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2010)

Bkeepr said:


> Just put out a bee hive.



bait


T


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Realtree Ga said:


> Same reason hunters are interested in using products like 99% scent killer, scent free rubber boots, 325 fps bows instead of 250 fps, 2" rage broadheads instead of 1" fixed blades, tree strands instead of sitting on the ground.  Same reason hunters plant food plots, put up trail cameras, and use scopes on their guns.  Maybe we should go back to spears made of sticks and sharp rocks.  Isn't that what it's all about?



I guess modern technology explains the baiting and luring question i had..


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 30, 2010)

About $110-160 worth.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 30, 2010)

You can do like a oldtimer i know did back in the 1950's while longbow hunting...he poured apple juice all over his body....those ol'longbow guys were tough..
He said it seemed to work like a charm until the sun got up good and warm and the Georgia yellowjackets got to stirring around...


----------



## baithunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Go camping and have bacon for breakfast then dispose of grease in an undisclosed location and hunt. Good Luck!! They wander through campsites all the time hmmmm


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 31, 2010)

Go back to spears?? Where's my loincloth! I'm all for that!


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey lance what kind of attractant do you think we need for spear hunting I think a big old white oak would work well or maybe an autumn olive bush early in the season.


----------



## 308 (Jul 31, 2010)

As for the LE checking a bear's mouth and stomach...  

Just because there's something other than a bug or an acorn in his mouth... doesn't have anything to do with me putting it out or even knowing about it... 

To make a case against someone from stomach contents is IMO, ridiculous...  

Maybe I need to put out some Ex-Lax and hope for a good bear colon cleanse before crossing our little piece of property...


----------



## Throwback (Jul 31, 2010)

308 said:


> As for the LE checking a bear's mouth and stomach...
> 
> Just because there's something other than a bug or an acorn in his mouth... doesn't have anything to do with me putting it out or even knowing about it...
> 
> ...




that would be PART of the case. 

T


----------



## Mopey (Aug 1, 2010)

Realtree Ga said:


> Just need clarification on what is legal.  Can we use the new Bear Bomb bacon scent?  We can't use cooking grease or something liquid that has scent but no nutritional value?   What about cooking bacon and then using a cloth to soak up the juices and simply hanging it from a limb.  Is that legal?  Anyone have any suggestions on a legal scent that we can use to draw them into bow range?



If you really want to know then call the DNR and ask. I did because I want to be legal. I also took down the officer's name and contact info just in case. I live in Calhoun so I am close to both the Law Enforcement and Game Management offices in my area. All the Officers are glad to help you in any way they can.

DNR Law Enforcement 706-629-8674 Calhoun

DNR Game Management 706-295-6041 Armurchee


----------



## FritzMichaels (Aug 2, 2010)

Mopey said:


> If you really want to know then call the DNR and ask. I did because I want to be legal. I also took down the officer's name and contact info just in case. I live in Calhoun so I am close to both the Law Enforcement and Game Management offices in my area. All the Officers are glad to help you in any way they can.
> 
> DNR Law Enforcement 706-629-8674 Calhoun
> 
> DNR Game Management 706-295-6041 Armurchee



i hunt berry a lot in rome and have run into the DNR a lot up there and they have always been cool.

i was driving down the road one day and passed DNR and he turned around and came after me and i was like... what the heck....

he pulled me over and within 30 seconds we were like best buddies. they are cool in armuchee. cant speak for the others... good folks...


----------



## edsel b (Aug 3, 2010)

you can use the buck bom vinilla and thay can,t say a word. you could be using it for deer hunting.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 4, 2010)

I saw a bowhunt for bears in Saskatchewan on TV last night.  The person hunted with a crossbow over bait stations.  She shot a bear that was sniffing around while she was on the ground walking to the stand.  The bolts had Rage broadheads on them, and the bear was hit in the side behind the front leg but ran off.  The guide looked for 2 hours but they couldn't find the bear.   (maybe they need a tracking dog) So she sat over the bait and shot another one the next day.  Seemed boring.  The bears were not wary at all, except to watch out for bigger bears.


----------



## Quail man (Aug 14, 2010)

headed to swallow creek in oct. guess ill just take sardines and a peanut butter and honey sandwich for lunch


----------



## wiggins7070 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does this mean i cant use a game call to LURE bear to an area?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 27, 2010)

308 said:


> As for the LE checking a bear's mouth and stomach...
> 
> Just because there's something other than a bug or an acorn in his mouth... doesn't have anything to do with me putting it out or even knowing about it...
> 
> ...



Lemme tell ya sumpin brother. Doesn't matter if they CAN make a case against you or not. All they need is the slightest reason to TRY.  And do not for one second think they will not ask you to take them in and show you the gut pile so they can inspect it, AS WELL AS THE SURROUNDING AREAS AND WHERE YOU SHOT IT. Now i dunno about you?? But If I just spent the last 4 hours getting a yogi 2 miles out of the mts. and in to my truck?? The absolute LAST thing my mind and especially my legs wanna do is go back in there with DNR so they can inspect a gut pile!

I'm tellin ya fellers don't be  a slob or lazy hunter! There's no since in it. All thats needed to kill a bear up here is sweat equity and FOOTWORK. If you are willing to put put down the boot leather you can find them. once you find the sign stay on it until it's stinking fresh. Then HUNT THE SIGN. This animal is a bigger creature of habit than a whitetail ever dreams of being.. so long as he is on a reliable food source?? he aint going no where until he stumbles upon a MORE reliable food source.

DANA,

Bro thats EXACTLY what you would need right now. I got 4 buddies comin up that wanna kill a bear (some people never learn) I been scoutin for em..... man they have got the older bearing oaks between 2,750 and 2,900 ft. tore all to pieces. I mean seriously if acrons don't start raining soon or somebody doesn't shoot em off one of these trees they gonna kill it. Bark clawed down to the cambrium layer. 40% of the limbs broke off and between ankle and knee deep at the base.

Looks like it's gonna be a fair acorn crop but not every tree in the mts. is gonna produce . The big reliable "go to" trees are gettin hit hard right now. but they beginning to spread off em a lil bit. Y aknow what that means... means about opener they gonna spread out their feed patterns and not be so concentrated to one particular tree.


----------



## vickers021007 (Aug 27, 2010)

just take you a tent and  small portable grill and cook you bacon and eggs if game warden shows up tell him you cooking you some breakfus and camping out(lol)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 28, 2010)

vickers021007 said:


> just take you a tent and  small portable grill and cook you bacon and eggs if game warden shows up tell him you cooking you some breakfus and camping out(lol)



That technique works better if you have enough to offer the GW a bite of breakfast when it's done. Hot coffee is usually appreciated as well.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 28, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Lemme tell ya sumpin brother. Doesn't matter if they CAN make a case against you or not. All they need is the slightest reason to TRY.  And do not for one second think they will not ask you to take them in and show you the gut pile so they can inspect it, AS WELL AS THE SURROUNDING AREAS AND WHERE YOU SHOT IT. Now i dunno about you?? But If I just spent the last 4 hours getting a yogi 2 miles out of the mts. and in to my truck?? The absolute LAST thing my mind and especially my legs wanna do is go back in there with DNR so they can inspect a gut pile!
> 
> I'm tellin ya fellers don't be  a slob or lazy hunter! There's no since in it. All thats needed to kill a bear up here is sweat equity and FOOTWORK. If you are willing to put put down the boot leather you can find them. once you find the sign stay on it until it's stinking fresh. Then HUNT THE SIGN. This animal is a bigger creature of habit than a whitetail ever dreams of being.. so long as he is on a reliable food source?? he aint going no where until he stumbles upon a MORE reliable food source.
> 
> ...




You are right, the GW have been known to pull a vehicle over going down the road and give the occupants a citation for not wearing orange and a warning for hunting over bait.

Of course then you have to take it to court or pony up for the fine.

If you hire an attorney it will be much more than the fine but the satisfaction of not being strong armed is worth it. 

YOU ARE GUILTY UNTIL YOU CAN PROVE YOUR INNOCENCE.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 28, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> You are right, the GW have been known to pull a vehicle over going down the road and give the occupants a citation for not wearing orange and a warning for hunting over bait.
> 
> Of course then you have to take it to court or pony up for the fine.
> 
> ...



99.9% of our DNR up here are phenomenal people.  I not only get along with but actually LIKE just about every single one of them. Frank , David , and Brent ........ man these guys to name a few are just great proffessional people and as long as you are not breaking the laws?? they are very easy to get along and deal with. Most of em will actually TELL you where they see bears on the WMAs to actually HELP you find a good hunting spot. Ya gotta keep in mind our state record came about because a bowhunter asked a game warden if he knew where any bears had been sighted and the Warden told him pretty much where to go to try and hunt that big joker.

But as with hunters, or bikers or any other groups. there's always an exception to the rule here our there. And we gotta exception or two up here that will almost make you want to confess to something just so they'll leave you alone.

I'm tellin ya fellas it's just alot easier and safer to go find em on their own natural food sources. find the trees they climbin now..... and watch that area. If more trees in that area are dropping come opener.. hunt the area. the ones that have scat with flies on it (fresh) under them are the high percentage trees. If the bears seem to have left that local?? go higher... because thats what they've done.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Lance,
These trees that the bears are eating out of right now--will you see broken limbs laying all over the ground around the trees? I was scouting Rich Mountain today, and I had a tough time finding anything of the sort.....maybe I wasn't looking in the right places. Mostly white oak acorns that are being eaten now?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, not only on the ground but also up in the trees as well. you'll see small limbs laying on the ground with NO acorns on them. just alot of empty caps. there will also be acorn husks and acorns scattered all over the ground. 

There will also be one particular side of the tree they been going up. after a couple trips it's very obvious to tell sumpin bigs been goin up the tree.


----------



## RPolk (Aug 30, 2010)

Disclaimer:   You may not agree...and that's just fine!

If you have a concern something may be wrong, then it is most likely wrong. 

While this is a great forum, and I learn new things by reading here, I'm fairly certain that telling the judge "but the guy on the GON Bear site said it was OK" won't carry much weight.

If you have a question about something you want to use then talk to the DNR and ask specific questions.

I believe there are more bears here in North GA now than in many years past. I follow soft mast, white oaks and my personal favorite persimmons....I'm convinced bears are highly addicted to persimmons.

I have been on bear and close to bear each of the last several years, but I'm stubborn or maybe stupid, and hunt with a longbow from the ground. One day I'll find that one bear dumber than me and with one shot improve the gene pool.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Aug 31, 2010)

take you some honey build up a fire when the fire gets good and hot pour that honey on the fire and let it burn if there is a bear anywhere close he will be there


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 31, 2010)

After seeing all the signs out west I have often wanted to take the lil lady along, if it was the proper time and all, I don't think that would be illegal.  You know, her monthly time. They say that attracts bears like nothing else. I know in glacier nt. pk. there are signs everywhere warning against women being there during their monthly time.


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 1, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> After seeing all the signs out west I have often wanted to take the lil lady along, if it was the proper time and all, I don't think that would be illegal.  You know, her monthly time. They say that attracts bears like nothing else. I know in glacier nt. pk. there are signs everywhere warning against women being there during their monthly time.



That might very well work, but would it be worth it? I mean I could think of alot of other things I would rather have in a tree stand with me ( a bear for example).


----------



## DMH (Sep 2, 2010)

"Neither the use of dogs nor baiting is allowed for bear hunts. Scents are legal, with a scent being a chemical compound. Anything that is food is regarded as bait".  I read this in the georgia sporstmen magazine.


----------



## billysun (Sep 23, 2010)

called the dnr yesterday...bear and deer are totally different.  You can't not use anything excpet for a non electronic prediator call.....


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 25, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> After seeing all the signs out west I have often wanted to take the lil lady along, if it was the proper time and all, I don't think that would be illegal.  You know, her monthly time. They say that attracts bears like nothing else. I know in glacier nt. pk. there are signs everywhere warning against women being there during their monthly time.



i know for a FACT that this works. 
havent tested it on bears yet but def works for bucks!


----------



## pushead (Sep 27, 2010)

I got a couple hundred pics of a few bears on 60 acres just north of jax FL from the weekend. Come on down I will put you on some bears. I will not take any responsabilty if you get caught though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2022)

TLANGLEY69 said:


> *uses of  scent*
> 
> just take sardines for your lunch !!!!!  you have to dump the juice somewhere !!!!!!



you can take sardines for lunch, don't dump the juice while you are hunting=baiting.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 26, 2022)

*Georgia Code*
*Title 27 - GAME AND FISH
Chapter 3 - WILDLIFE GENERALLY
Article 1 - HUNTING
Part 1 - GENERAL PROVISIONS
§ 27-3-27 - Unlawful use of bear bait*
*Universal Citation: *GA Code § 27-3-27 (2015)
(a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.

(b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 26, 2022)

Best bear attractant in the world is a loaded white oak. Go find one of those and you won’t need any gimmicks, tricks, or attractants.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Best bear attractant in the world is a loaded white oak. Go find one of those and you won’t need any gimmicks, tricks, or attractants.


Well, that's partly true.   You gotta find THE white oak.  In years when the whites hit, it can be a needle in a haystack.


----------



## longrangedog (Sep 27, 2022)

I have periodic groups of wild pigs go thru my property and have two corral traps that I bait with corn after seeing sign of a new group. Bears are a continual problem. They get in the trap and eat the bait, setting off the trigger that closes the trap doors in most cases. They frequently leave the trap by climbing over the side which bends the trap panel and straightening the wire panel is difficult. Over the last three years I've caught and killed over 75 pigs. How far away from my traps do you think I would have to be to kill a bear without risk of prosecution for baiting?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 27, 2022)

longrangedog said:


> I have periodic groups of wild pigs go thru my property and have two corral traps that I bait with corn after seeing sign of a new group. Bears are a continual problem. They get in the trap and eat the bait, setting off the trigger that closes the trap doors in most cases. They frequently leave the trap by climbing over the side which bends the trap panel and straightening the wire panel is difficult. Over the last three years I've caught and killed over 75 pigs. How far away from my traps do you think I would have to be to kill a bear without risk of prosecution for baiting?


8 miles?


----------

